# Confirmed: Hack on USPS Will Hold Up Your Vape Mail



## Alex (17/11/14)

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...med_hack_on_usps_will_hold_up_your_vape_mail/

Quote:-"There was a hack last week on some USPS which I saw in my newsfeed but thought nothing of it.
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/10/usps-hacked/

Then i saw my package wasn't delivered Friday...or Saturday for that matter.
http://i.imgur.com/H3CnQX9.jpg

I called my Local USPS office and they confirmed that, other mail systems where taken down due to the hack.
You might want to call your local post office so they can look into it if you are having the same problem"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VandaL (17/11/14)

Well my local post office are striking the good ol fashioned analog style. Can't blame computer hackers for their solid incompetence  


Alex said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...med_hack_on_usps_will_hold_up_your_vape_mail/
> 
> Quote:-"There was a hack last week on some USPS which I saw in my newsfeed but thought nothing of it.
> http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/10/usps-hacked/
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

